# Easter weekend



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey all I'm down in Columbus and planning on coming home on Friday. Is the half inch of rain NE Ohio is expected to get going to ruin the Chagrin and Grand? I expect the Grand to be unfishable but what do y'all think?

Thanks and congrats to everyone already getting on them!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

The chagrin is very low and clear so the rain will improve the conditions for sure. The fish I saw this week have been spooky and could use some darker water.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They are calling for a good rain on Thursday all day , might mess up the rivers.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are interested... there's a party going on at the Rocky on Saturday. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/236660653335929/


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Getting low holed on the rock is bad enough. But can you imagine how somebody who doesnt know about this contest is going to feel after it happens to him on saturday by somebody rocking a barbie rod?!?!?!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

kapposgd said:


> Getting low holed on the rock is bad enough. But can you imagine how somebody who doesnt know about this contest is going to feel after it happens to him on saturday by somebody rocking a barbie rod?!?!?!


There certainly will be some head scratching going on. Lol


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

That sounds like fun but I prefer to get away from the nonsense. Thanks


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> That sounds like fun but I prefer to get away from the nonsense. Thanks


the Grand is low at the moment , due to its size it will be the last to get high and muddy.....it could take a lot of rain tonight and still fish tomorrow through half the day....


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

1morecast said:


> the Grand is low at the moment , due to its size it will be the last to get high and muddy.....it could take a lot of rain tonight and still fish tomorrow through half the day....


Shhhhh!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

kapposgd said:


> Getting low holed on the rock is bad enough. But can you imagine how somebody who doesnt know about this contest is going to feel after it happens to him on saturday by somebody rocking a barbie rod?!?!?!


Haha!! That is absolutely hilarious!! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Ok so let's say I'm from the Fremont area in northwest Ohio and I have never fished for steelhead but wanted to this weekend instead of the boring walleye run where might I go easy to have a shot at a steelhead and can I use spoons (bc of the treble hook) are they legal bc for the walleye they are not. Don't need any fishing holes by the way lol I thought maybe a pier on the lake? Or one of the rivers that I may get to easily off one of the high ways thanks in advance sorry to write a book!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Freshwater PM sent


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The peir area probably will be fine. With the rain the main river may be fine as well. Throwing hardware doesn't require the clearest of water so grand river landing may be goo as well.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ended up fishing the grand on Friday and got 2. Saturday was terrible but found some up a creek. Sunday got 5 on the chagrin. Thanks to everyone that commented.


----------

